# Voting for Reputation system rules



## ollieandme

In this thread - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=59441 -, the staff created some new rules to help with the usage of the Reputation system. 

Some people have expressed frustration at having to provide comments along with the reputation that they give.

So we're going to have a poll about it - that way the new rule will be decided by forum consensus. There's two options. Either comments must be given with all reputation (that way people know why their post was appreciated, and also by whom). Or the other option is that comments are only compulsary with negative reputation.

So vote away - we'll keep the poll open for a week, and then the new rule will be enacted.

Hope you're all enjoying have a new system to work with


----------



## scootergirl762

Thank you for the vote. I have to say, I'm happy with the way you have set up the system as it is. I don't find it cumbersome to put a brief comment for a positive reputation, and I feel it's necessary if you were to leave a negative. It really doesn't take much time to comment, so I'm all for it. Thanks for all the hard work - much appreciated!


----------



## urbandecayno5

I just don't think getting reputation without a comment should be removed
Its a positive thing and shouldn't be taken away from someone who deserves it just because the person doesn't comment... it shouldn't be a requirement 

If it does come to that i think we should get notice so the person is able to fix the error

If its negative karma I absolutely think there needs to be a reason why

Sorry to make the connection again but TB doesn't require it and it seems to work out very nicely

One last thing...I use my phone to go on this site and every time I try to comment the window closes but it will let me check the box. Everyone uses different devices to go on this so maybe it can be taken into consideration that not everyone can comment


----------



## roxy culver

And Urban that's something we need to know, because I don't think any of the staff gives rep points on their phones, so we wouldn't know that. And I'm sorry, but this isn't TB, they didn't have a thanks system that got misused, so until we can see that this system can be used properly and we don't have to police it all the time, we have to be strict about it. I'm hoping that in the future it wont have to be this way. One thing you can do (and I did offer this to another member when she messaged me) I can add the comment you wanted to leave for the person. So just hit me up, let me know what you want to say, and I will do it. I prefer to know WHY I got a positive comment and I have deleted positive points for myself because there was no comment attached. Everyone has to follow the rules ya know? It also helps us make sure that people are getting positive for the right reasons (i.e. giving good info, helping another member, NOT because someone posted something cute and people are just "liking" it, because that is not what this button is.) But in all honestly, its really the negative ones that I'm most concerned about so that's why we decided to put it up to a vote. So, happy voting!!!


----------



## ollieandme

The phone thing can sometimes be an issue. Phones are unreliable things 
Your concerns that you stated are exactly why we're letting the forum vote. This way the new rule is by general consensus.


----------



## Amz

Thanks for allowing us to vote on this. 

I think comments should only be necessary for negative karma points, simply because reasons giving positive karma should be obvious - helpful info, a kind sentiment, taking their own time to help you, etc.

It'll be easy to see if the system is being abused to hand out karma like candy.. if it's given to a random post, it'll be obvious. It shouldn't be too hard to read a post and see why it was given karma.

The comment requirement is probably why I haven't given any karma yet... I'm too lazy/can't be bothered/can't really explain why I found the post helpful. Plus I guess it could be difficult to determine if a post deserves karma or not, it could be subjective/opinionated (also the length of the comment explanation). Some people may give out a lot of karma for less strong reasons, some may only do it once a month and only when truly touched. It all just depends.

Also, maybe we could have something show up in a box that says "this post has received karma"? But only for positive, I don't think a message for negative karma would be necessary.


----------



## roxy culver

Amz, I'm not sure that's possible. Not much space up there. One of the reasons for the comments is because it doesn't show what thread got the karma, just the poster who got the karma. So the comment was a way for us to be able to tell why the comment was given because we don't get told what thread or post it was for, just who gave it, who got it, how much they got, and the comment. So a comment tells me if it was helpful, etc. But as I said, I'm more worried by the negative ones.


----------



## Amz

Ooooh okay. That makes sense then. I admin on a different forum but we have karma disabled so I have no experience with it.


----------



## ccollin13

Seeing the poll results now, I'm definitely in the minority because I feel comments should be necessary. If you can't explain why you're giving reputation, then maybe you shouldn't give reputation.

I base my point of view on my experience with the "Thanks" system. I feel very strongly that the thanks system was abused because it happened to me. People who disagreed with me and were arguing with me were supporting each other by using the "thanks" system sarcastically. This was when I had just joined the forum and I probably would have quit the forum altogether, because it felt like my opinion wasn't wanted and that people were just going to gang up on those who have different points of view, especially new members who may not be as knowledgeable or have a different opinion to offer. It's a complete turn-off to this forum.

That's why I feel that if you're going to give any sort of reputation, you need to explain why. If you don't have a reason that you can share, don't click the button.

But, looks pretty obvious I'm in the minority


----------



## roxy culver

ccollin, I agree with you. Which is why I wanted the comments as well, but we decided it would be best to let the forum vote on it. But I want everyone to know, if you feel like someone is misusing this system against you, let me know immediately. It wont be tolerated and that alone will result in an automatic ban since there have been countless warnings and discussions on how this system is to be ran. New members should feel welcome on the forum. That's my goal anyways.


----------



## enigma731

An automatic ban because someone _feels_ that the system is being misused against them? I understand taking bullying seriously, but that seems over the top given that it's entirely possible for people to misinterpret intentions. Why bother to ever use a system with a risk like that?


----------



## ccollin13

I don't think that was meant to mean complaint = automatic ban. No forum could survive like that and our mods are reasonable people. I think she just means there will be an investigation, and if it becomes particularly egregious, it can lead to a ban. 

In any case, I never did complain and I'm not trying to do so now. And even in my situation. It could have been interpreted differently. Just pointing out my reasoning for voting the way I did (requirement to explain) because of my personal experience - I felt like I was being bullied. If there was a requirement that everyone had to explain their vote, ten there would be no mis-interpretation, right? That's all I wanted to point out.


----------



## urbandecayno5

Karma is anonymous anyway. You can't feel bullied by this system its way different from the thanks button 

I don't see a point in commenting on the positive karma. You can only give it to a person once a day anyway. If someone wants to comment on the karma then they can but they shouldn't HAVE to

The negative karma I do think needs a comment. Its a negative thing and if your going to take something positive away I would like an explanation... Same if I get karma taken away by staff because someone didn't comment. I want to know so I can let the person who didn't comment know
That is if it comes to that

I'm just glad there's a vote


----------



## roxy culver

I meant after an investigation, a lot of this is off a he said/she said type thing, but there would be an investigation and the offending person will be given a chance to give their side. But I can see who gives what to who and so if someone brings up that they feel its being misused against them we can look into it and see if it is the same person giving the negative treats. This system will be way easier to monitor than the thanks button and I'm sure that's it pretty common sense.


----------



## ollieandme

Collin, those reasons were exactly why we thought comments should be compulsary  hopefully either way it works out after this vote, it won't be abused, and if it is it'll be taken care of.


----------



## ollieandme

thanks for voting everyone. the poll is now closed: the new rule is announced in this thread


----------

